# Kicker motor for 17 Ft bayliner



## searlest (Jan 20, 2008)

I am want to put a kicker motor on a 17 ft bayliner to troll on lake erie and would like input on what size would be best? 

I was thinking of something smaller because I may use the swim ladder for mounting??

Also I see motors on Ebay say there are air cooled is that going to a problem for trolling??

Thanks


----------



## COmmodore 64 (Jun 24, 2006)

6HP might get you by. We used a 3HP on an 18 foot aluminum Grumman last year.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

most people use a larger motor for a kicker for safety. it will get you back home if the main motor goes out.a buddy uses a 4 hp johnson on his 19ft bayliner i/o. i use a 4 on my 16.5 too. your choice. the air cooled motors in the past were very noisy to listen to like a lawn mower!!!


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Yeah, I'd stay away from the air cooled lawn-mower type outboards because of the noise. I've got a 9.9 merc. 4-stroke on my 17.5' Fisher and I would not want 1hp less!

Best choice would be a Yamaha T8 or T9.9, or maybe the Merc. 9.9 Bigfoot. Both motors use gear reduction and oversized props to give better boat control and thrust on bigger boats. Next would be just about any 9.9 4 stroke out there. 

FWIW - I don't know if I could live with a 6hp for what I do, but if you're only trolling with it in open water it might be OK.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I had a little 3 hp tanaka that was aircooled. It sounded more like a chain saw!!!!

Lots of Briggs and Strattons at ebay.Stay clear of them.

One thing to consider is 2 or 4 stroke. Myself,I have a 50 hp oil injected Johnson. A 2 stroke kicker meant I had to install another gas tank. A 4 stroke meant just tapping into my fuel line,eliminating the extra tank. I went with the 6 hp 4-stroke Nissan and she purrs like a kitten,but I only have a light Lowe Seanymph 165 FM. Almost stealth mode when I troll.

4 stroke not only quieter,but very fuel efficient. 5+ hrs trolling on less than a couple gallons of gas. My 50 hp johnson would have used 4-5 gallons. Doesn't sound like much,but when you troll 200+ hours in a month and a half,it really adds up-more than ever now adays.

The 4 strokes have more torque,so you may have to get a heavy duty bracket if you go the 9.9 route. I wouldn't trust mounting it to a swim platform. Last thing: No smoke blowing in your face with these 4 strokes.Very clean.

My bracket came from ebay,and well below $100. Raising and lowering it is a breaze,almost like 0 gravity.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

on lake erie i usually go out 15 to 20 miles and would go with a 9.9 for trolling and no less. i used to think i could use it to get back in with(if needed). im sure i could, but it will take more xtra fuel than i usually carry(6 gal can) sure i could pull fuel from the main tank and i always have a spare quart of 2 stroke oil. but if my main motor quit and i needed an emergency motor, it wouldnt be to get back in with, it would be to keep me pointed in the right direction until help arrived so i didnt get swamped by a wave. you can NEVER have too much motor on erie. IN MY OPINION


----------

